
Siraj Raval found plagiarizing “neural qubit” paper - mathgenius
https://twitter.com/AndrewM_Webb/status/1183150368945049605
======
perspective1
Take a look at this: [https://github.com/llSourcell/The-Neural-
Qubit/commit/5f89be...](https://github.com/llSourcell/The-Neural-
Qubit/commit/5f89be146e36a0a34415c2b022e440e741e54b8a)

Siraj copy-pasted the original code without attribution and removed the Apache
license. He states, in the readme, "I built off of their variational circuit
code by modifying the fock basis truncation, adding an extra photonic quantum
layer, and increasing the intial gate parameter seed."

That's comical. In the diff, you see he changed the "depth" variable from 7 to
8, the "fock basis truncation cutoff" from 10 to 9 and the "random initiation"
sdev_photon variable from 0.1 to 0.2. I have no idea what any of that does,
but it's absurd to say that these are substantial changes, especially without
any justification as to why you made them.

------
rrss
He did always strike me as more of a bullshitter profiting off of ML hype than
anything else, so this actually makes a lot of sense.

~~~
sdan
He can 100% sell you the product, and the comments and his fanbase support
that. But when you don't actually learn anything, you get on this hype train
and think you're learning something when you're not.

